# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  مهما أعجبك نعيم الدنيا

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*‏﴿وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى﴾*
*
مهما أعجبك نعيم الدنيا*
*فنعيم الآخرة خير وأبقى*
*فلا يشغلك فانٍ عن باق ..!*






منقول

----------

